# Bedroom Location



## Donald (May 10, 2021)

Where is Bedroom 431 A located on the Chief to Chicago?


----------



## Cal (May 11, 2021)

Here is a diagram of the superliners used on the Chief, there is no way to confirm if your bedroom will be on the left or right side before travel. 

Do note that bedroom A is smaller than the other ones, if you are travelling with another person, I would call Amtrak to see if a different bedroom is available. If you're travelling alone, it's fine. 

Hope you enjoy your travels, the best scenery is between Lamy and Las Vegas (on the second day), either side is good, although I think left might be a bit better.


----------



## pennyk (May 11, 2021)

Cal said:


> Do note that bedroom A is smaller than the other ones, if you are travelling with another person, I would call Amtrak to see if a different bedroom is available. If you're travelling alone, it's fine.


Often bedroom A is the last bedroom sold in a particular car. If such is the case, and there are no other sleeper cars on the train, you may not be able to switch to a different bedroom (unless someone who reserved prior to you canceled - which can happen)


----------



## Cal (May 11, 2021)

pennyk said:


> Often bedroom A is the last bedroom sold in a particular car. If such is the case, and there are no other sleeper cars on the train, you may not be able to switch to a different bedroom (unless someone who reserved prior to you canceled - which can happen)


It's worth a shot!


----------



## Dakota 400 (May 11, 2021)

I like Bedroom A if my Sleeper is the last car on the train and the bedrooms are at the end of that car. I can pop out of the room to quickly get to the railfan window.


----------



## JontyMort (May 11, 2021)

I’ve just been looking at my booking for October, now in its third version. On the LSL, it’s 4911, roomette 002. How many sleepers are there from NYP? 4911 and 4912? They’ll be at the back, won’t they?

The CZ booking is the weird one. It started and finished as 0532, roomette 003, but in February Amtrak said 0530, room 007 (then in April updated it back to 0532, 003. I thought there wasn’t an 0530.

Is 0532 the last car in the consist?


----------



## Donald (May 13, 2021)

Cal said:


> View attachment 22278
> 
> 
> Here is a diagram of the superliners used on the Chief, there is no way to confirm if your bedroom will be on the left or right side before travel.
> ...



Thanks. Moved to Bedroom C car 431. Where is 431 on the train? Any other suggestions about the train or trip to Chicago.


----------



## Cal (May 13, 2021)

Donald said:


> Thanks. Moved to Bedroom C car 431. Where is 431 on the train? Any other suggestions about the train or trip to Chicago.


If you're train has two sleepers it will be the very first one, directly behind the engines. If it has three (unlikely), it will be the middle sleeper, second car. 

Bring snacks, have an open mind, relax, enjoy it. 

Amtrak dining is currently TV dinners, if you want to skip that I would have dinner before boarding in LA. On the second day, try to order something in Albuquerque where you have a 30-40 minute stop (order 30-50 minutes ahead of time as soon as you have service). 

As I said earlier, best scenery is after Lamy (the stop after Albuquerque), I think the left might grant you the best view. 

And don't count on arriving into Chicago on time.


----------

